# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili do donit te ishit nga keta lidera Shqiptare?

## ardi_truss

EnveriRamiziSaliuFatosi

----------


## strange

Po Princi ku eshte ? :P

 Si Saliu, spaku demokrat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Enveri, te jem diktator e kam enderren time ne sirtar.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

votova per xhaxhin Enver qe na i mbush barkun me sheqer se xhaxhi Ramiz na i mbush me oriz...hahaha...Enveri ore se ja ka mbledh shqiptarve nuk ka pas krime vret baba cunin dalin gocat gjys lakuriq etj etj etj qe po ndigjojme....

----------


## jul-linda

nuk ja vlen per asnjerin nga keta te votosh e jo me te te jesh si keta ...

----------


## Dajti

..po nuk te prodhon truni emra tjere o Ard legeni...?

ps. "legen" po tregohesh vetem per kete rast..nese e ke me ironi dhe don te thuash qe jane" te kater njesoj" te lumte inteligjencia dhe ne kete rast ky sontazh do te ishte sondazhi me interesant per mua.

Ne se do te behej pyetja : Cili nga keta i ka sjelle me shume deme Shqiperise dhe shqipetareve ?..une do ti rreshtoja

1-Enver    Hoxha
2-Sali      Berisha
3-Ramiz  Alia
4-Fatos  Nano

----------


## Arben-30

*Si Fatos Nano*

ka lek te papam grun e ka kinge 

ca do donit me shum nga jeta .....!?

----------


## KUSi

Parti ENVER jemi gati kurdo her  :ngerdheshje:  . Votova per xhaxhin se vetem ai i mban shqiptaret nen kontorll.

----------


## ardi_truss

> ..po nuk te prodhon truni emra tjere o Ard legeni...?
> 
> ps. "legen" po tregohesh vetem per kete rast..nese e ke me ironi dhe don te thuash qe jane" te kater njesoj" te lumte inteligjencia dhe ne kete rast ky sontazh do te ishte sondazhi me interesant per mua.
> 
> Ne se do te behej pyetja : Cili nga keta i ka sjelle me shume deme Shqiperise dhe shqipetareve ?..une do ti rreshtoja
> 
> 1-Enver    Hoxha
> 2-Sali      Berisha
> 3-Ramiz  Alia
> 4-Fatos  Nano


Qe je K..qe me K te madhe je o trim Dajti..Pike se pari meso te flasesh dhe mos ofendo si te te doje ***** ...pike se dyti shiko hapi syte aty se jeton ne shqiperi dhe keta lart te kane qeverisur ter jeten.. E treta shife qe ky sondazh eshte me shume humoristik se ske se si te behesh ti enver edhe as une sali.. Mire o Dajt K..qja? Ps "K..qe" vetem nqs e kishe me gjithmend ato qe the..

----------


## Alienated

> votova per xhaxhin Enver qe na i mbush barkun me sheqer se xhaxhi Ramiz na i mbush me oriz...hahaha...Enveri ore se ja ka mbledh shqiptarve nuk ka pas krime vret baba cunin dalin gocat gjys lakuriq etj etj etj qe po ndigjojme....


Njesoj dhe une.
Per te njejtat arsye (pak a shume).

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Enveri.......

----------

